# frustrating nitrous problem



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i need some more opinions and ideas, other than my own. 
heres the situation:
nx stage 1 kit - 75 shot
msd digital 6+ - set to retard 6.7 degrees when spraying
msd coil

thats the basic setup

problem:
with nitrous bottle "off"
vehicle runs fine n/a even with n2o system engaged and spraying fuel
a/f gauge showing 4 bars rich when spraying so fuel solenoid is working great.
now introduce n2o into the mix and i get a bad stutter at 4k rpms until 6k, when it smooths out again and makes great power. 
ive taken apart the nitrous solenoid and cleaned it out, but didnt mess around with the valves inside. 

n/a the car runs beautifully so ive nixed the idea of the msd maybe being bad since it sprays great when the bottle is off and there is only additional fuel added to the engine.

any ideas? im thinking that the n2o solenoid is spraying intermittently and causing the stutter. just changed out the fuel filter about 10 minutes ago and there is no change. not that i expected one, this seems to be a purely nitrous conflict.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

How are your spark plugs and wires?

Lew


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

spark plugs i checked last night and they have only about 3k miles on them. 2 step colder ngk's gapped at .038. looked fine, right color and no deposits. wires are about the same. msd 8.5mm's. about 2 months old. at idle and all thru the rpm range, i have no problems at all. i did notice that the rotor was slightly burnt at the tip so i replaced it and i didnt have a spare cap so i cleaned the terminals inside and it seems ok.

oh yeah, and ive gone thru about 16+ bottles with no problems to note.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

you could try running the car and checking the plugs immediately after it sputters....run the car, hesitation, kill the ignition, check the plugs. or i would throw it on a dyno/datalog with a wideband. tuning with a narrowband is like juggling chainsaws.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im going to try a much simpler fix tomorrow... borrow my brothers n2o solenoid and see what happens. the rest of the system checks out, so this is still free and wont hurt... thanks for the help guys.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> you could try running the car and checking the plugs immediately after it sputters....run the car, hesitation, kill the ignition, check the plugs. or i would throw it on a dyno/datalog with a wideband. tuning with a narrowband is like juggling chainsaws.












sorry had to...


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

*Dumb guy attempts to answer question which has plagued humanity...*

Im not a genius but i have a few ideas which your probably say well we know that already. The car splutters, i think your running a bit lean... your engine isnt delivering enoth fuel to match the extra oxygen from the nitrous  .


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

actually, under spray, im running 4-5 bars rich... im definitely away from the lean side.


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

Ok so if your running rich then it probably is your solenoid etc. Not enoth nitrous oxide is getting in with the fuel ey.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you're using a WOT switch, does it fully engage?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yup, the switch is engaging fully. i pulled out the timing light and checked my crank pulley to make sure the msd was functioning as well, as it goes off of the nitrous/fuel solenoid signal to trigger the retard function. the timing dropped back and the engine stalled from the extra fuel that just got shot into the intake... frustrating, really. im pretty confident its the n2o solenoid. if it is, my brothers warranty on his new kit should get me a new solenoid.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

good news. i swapped solenoids and the problem remained. can only be one thing now - plugs. even though i said they were good, the stutter sounds like they are getting blown out. maybe the gap is too big? dont know, going to change them out after dinner though.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

.038s a pretty huge gap. Try .030.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> .038s a pretty huge gap. Try .030.


i agree, i was going to drop it .005 tonight and go .033. but im just wondering, why all of a sudden? leads me to believe that one or more of the plugs is just bad internally.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

haha, so im a dumbass... when we pulled the plugs it was dark and we took them inside to look at them so we totally didnt notice the condition of one of the plug wires. it was grounding out to the spark plug tube right at the tip of the boot. i would have never noticed except for the small amount of white dust at the boot. replaced the wire. runs like a raped ape.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Cool, going to close this thread then since its solved!


----------

